# Any Southwales meets happening?



## Danturbo (Oct 10, 2004)

Just wondering guys if there were any southwales meets soon or if any of u wud b up 4 a arranging 1?? dan


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Have a word with DIRY, he will be around later!

I would be up for a meet too, maybe a combined south wales, gloucestershire meet!


----------



## Danturbo (Oct 10, 2004)

That sounds good


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

And me too!!


----------



## Danturbo (Oct 10, 2004)

havent been to a meet yet, so about time i did


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm not sure anyone arranges anything there these days...

Not since the good old days


----------



## Jonny_Roadster (Jun 16, 2003)

wooooo hoooo - a south wales meet   

come on DIRY sort it buddy


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Hiya all 

Sorry for the delay - been out of circulation for a while 

But I'm catching up on things now!

Leave this one with me for a mo, and I'll sort something soon 
But for starters:

I'm thinking of meeting up just off J28 on the M4 (Tredegar House exit).
There's a new(ish) pub been built there (about 200yards up the old A48 to Cardiff), which seems like a good place to meet?

From there, I'm thinking up into the Breacons for some views and nice roads?

BUT - first things first.
I'm guessing a weekend is best - any preferences over a Saturday vs a Sunday?
I'll sort a date out once we've got a day


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Hiya all
> 
> Sorry for the delay - been out of circulation for a while
> 
> ...


Is it called the DragonFly? About 5 miles down the A48 from my old house... *sniff*

Be careful around the Beacons - lots of police activity particularly as Spring / Summer arrives... I can give you benefit of my wisdom and show you some tempting roads, but you'd perhaps want more of a scenic cruise and less of a hoon, considering the amount of Bacon in the area trying to ensnare the fast driver / biker...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

T'is indeed the DragonFly 

And your presence would be very much welcome if you want to coincide with a photo op at your favourite castle Tim 

Good point about the rozzers tho


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

<off topic - sorry>

Wayne ....Good to see you back mate ! 8)

<thanks all>


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm up for this - preferably a weekend


----------



## Danturbo (Oct 10, 2004)

Sounds good so far  a sunday would be better for me but could do a saturday. 8)


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Sunday would be better for me.

Have experienced Brecon speed vans and have the paperwork to prove it!! :roll:


----------



## Danturbo (Oct 10, 2004)

Lots of nicer weather atm  so how many ppl usually attend these meets? Dan


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Danturbo said:


> Lots of nicer weather atm  so how many ppl usually attend these meets? Dan


2 Years ago this Feb:

http://public.fotki.com/stu-oxford/wales_feb_03/


----------



## Danturbo (Oct 10, 2004)

8) looking forward to meeting a few of u now!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just so you know I haven't forgotten this, I'm currently trying to get a date for ALL the TTOC reps to meet up.

Hopefully I might be able to persude 1 or 2 of them to doss down on the floor to stay over for a run the next day 

And once I get my laptop up and running (with my carefully compiled list of South Waleians), I'll be drumming up some more people


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Danturbo said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of nicer weather atm  so how many ppl usually attend these meets? Dan
> ...


Wow. Yeah. *sniff* I remember that one...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Danturbo said:
> ...


The good ol' days.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


With me, you were guaranteed some driving with a possibility of a pub lunch at the end of it. Finding a pub was secondary to the driving... :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Danturbo said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of nicer weather atm  so how many ppl usually attend these meets? Dan
> ...


None of those who were there that day still have TT's, right?

My Golf needs a decent run, so count me in, subject to dates.  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> And once I get my laptop up and running (with my carefully compiled list of South Waleians), I'll be drumming up some more people


...hey DIRY, I just found this thread without you prompting me for once! Count me in and if we utilise the Johnny Roadster routes that he took Paula and myself on last time I'm sure it will be massive fun (but not for my tyres and brakes!)...

Cheers

Dean
P.S. It would be great bonus to get a look at a rapid blue bus and an R32 as well!!!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

b3ves said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Danturbo said:
> ...


I was there and I still have a TT, not the same one though!


----------



## a3derv (Dec 31, 2004)

I will be there, if I am available and you allow me to bring an oil burner.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

The more, the merrier 

And yes, might try and get Jonny up front.... 

The rep meet is looking like it will be Sat April 16th - but not in Wales  (we need somewhere more central for the rest of the reps to get to).

So I'll dig my diary back out again tomorrow and come up with a list of Sundays to choose from


----------



## Jonny_Roadster (Jun 16, 2003)

Wooooo Hooooo   

im up front - no overtaking now people :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Here's my proposal for a perfect day...

1. Meet at the layby on the A470 just over the the top of the Brecon Beacons for a mug of tea and a breakfast butty.










2. Take the A4059 from Cwm Crew (turn off the A470 southbound from brecon when you get to the reservoir on the right) to Hirwaun.










3. ....followed by the A4061 Hirwaun to Treherbert










4. Repeat steps 2. & 3. in reverse order and back again until hungry/thirsty

5. Find a pub for lunch and a pint 

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....le=&ovtype=&zm=0&scale=200000&up.x=288&up.y=0

Anyone got any better ideas?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> followed by the A4061 Hirwaun to Treherbert


Just repeat that ad infitum. Cracking road. Was seeing a girl from Cwmdare which isn't far from that road, which gave me a few chances to try it again... 8)

Paula, FYI thats the road we lost you just before... 

BTW - nice shot of the 3 TTs, Rob... interesting colour calipers I had!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

b3ves said:


> Here's my proposal for a perfect day...
> 
> 1. Meet at the layby on the A470 just over the the top of the Brecon Beacons for a mug of tea and a breakfast butty.


is this the one on the sharp(ish) left where the bikers often meet?
have spent many an hour cooling down there - good choice 

This is definately a good run - many thank fella 

Could possibly meet up first at the Asda car park where the M4 meets the A470?

So then - dates: (All Sundays)

Sorry to start so far in the future, but what with Castle Coombe and Torquay coming up....:?

How does March 27th or April 10th grab everyone?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> How does March 27th or April 10th grab everyone?


Isnt March 27th Easter Sunday? 
Will only come along if you promise to buy the Easter Eggs and you also promise not to deliberately lose me at a roundabout!!  :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

damn damn damn :evil:

yes, think you're right 

Which I guess could cause problems :?

Sorry!

April 10th? - Seems like ages away 

Still, should mean a better chance of getting more people there


----------



## CymruGuy (Jul 22, 2004)

DIRY

If I still have the TT by then I would love the chance to meet up

April 10th pencilled in then

CG


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> is this the one on the sharp(ish) left where the bikers often meet?
> have spent many an hour cooling down there - good choice


Yep, that's the one 



> Could possibly meet up first at the Asda car park where the M4 meets the A470?


Fine



> So then - dates: (All Sundays)
> How does March 27th or April 10th grab everyone?


Both dates fine


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Neither good. I'm in Mexico


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

well this is getting off to a good start! :lol:

:?

Who else is or is not available?

So much for planning far enough in advance.... :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Jonny_Roadster said:


> Wooooo Hooooo
> 
> im up front - no overtaking now people :lol:


...either you've changed your car or I've completely mixed you up with someone else!!! DOH! Damn you memory! (32 now - getting old!) Paula, can you help?  :lol:

DIRY, either day is ok for me, I'll just work around it - wouldn't miss on my local turf! :wink:

Dean

*Rob* - that's not your Ferrari is it?!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...either you've changed your car or I've completely mixed you up with someone else!!! DOH! Damn you memory! (32 now - getting old!) Paula, can you help?  :lol:


Dean,
If you remember the drive was organised by Micheal Barnes, havent seen him on here for a while.
And Johnny Roadster was supposed to be coming to the meet but didnt make it!

DIRY - Either date okay with me!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

paulatt said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...either you've changed your car or I've completely mixed you up with someone else!!! DOH! Damn you memory! (32 now - getting old!) Paula, can you help?  :lol:
> ...


...hey, thanks for that Paula - I'm so easily confused. I am a man afterall! :wink:


----------



## Jonny_Roadster (Jun 16, 2003)

> ...hey DIRY, I just found this thread without you prompting me for once! Count me in and if we utilise the Johnny Roadster routes that he took Paula and myself on last time I'm sure it will be massive fun (but not for my tyres and brakes!)...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


  was wandering what you were on about buddy - easy mistake 

Sundays are good for me


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Jonny_Roadster said:


> > ...hey DIRY, I just found this thread without you prompting me for once! Count me in and if we utilise the Johnny Roadster routes that he took Paula and myself on last time I'm sure it will be massive fun (but not for my tyres and brakes!)...
> >
> > Cheers
> >
> ...


...I talk shit, it's a given! Ask jampoTT! :lol:

It will be good to see the most powerfull 150 in the country - well done that man! 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> Jonny_Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > > ...hey DIRY, I just found this thread without you prompting me for once! Count me in and if we utilise the Johnny Roadster routes that he took Paula and myself on last time I'm sure it will be massive fun (but not for my tyres and brakes!)...
> ...


He's perfectly correct... :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Jonny_Roadster said:
> ...


... :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Danturbo (Oct 10, 2004)

Fine 4 me 8) Its gettin a good responce so far, cant wait!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Dan - which one - or both dates?


----------



## Danturbo (Oct 10, 2004)

Both r fine


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I can now do 10th April


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there in the S2K if im allowed? Either date is fine by me.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Ohhh, I think we might let you tag along Kev 

(at the back anyway )

LOL - I'm sure you'll be very welcome 

Just need to try and work out which date has more 'yes' votes now


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

i would love to be part of a South Wales meet, I live in Jersey, but my Granny lives in South Glamorgan, so i could combine both 
there is a pub in Reynoldstone called The King Arthur, it does really good food and has a really nice olde worlde style bar and roaring fire (with a sheep dog asleep in front of it :lol 
There have been a few luxury car meets there before, with pictures in the pub of a ferrari meet, with all the cars lined up outside the fron of the pub - looks v cool  Would be good to see a TT meet photo outside it up on the wall


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

bape said:


> there is a pub in Reynoldstone called The King Arthur, it does really good food and has a really nice olde worlde style bar and roaring fire (with a sheep dog asleep in front of it :lol


Lovely pub.... just a shame the road network around it is generally clogged full of Gower tourists during the summer time :evil: .
Should be OK this time of year though.


----------



## Danturbo (Oct 10, 2004)

Great pub, seen a few ferrari meets there over the years and it looks very impressive indeed


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Cool  good to see other people know it too  been going there for years n years.
A row of TTs out the front would look the dogs :lol:

Roads round there ar'nt the best in the area, great views tho  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Danturbo (Oct 10, 2004)

show them ferrari owners that we mean business 2!! :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> *Rob* - that's not your Ferrari is it?!


I wish. Gemma hired it for my birthday last year.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

b3ves said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > *Rob* - that's not your Ferrari is it?!
> ...


...well done that girl!!! They're worth their weight in gold sometime aren't they?! :wink:

Incidently Rob, if you do have your Exige S2 before this day in April *please* can I be your passenger for the day? My home is on route! (What colour are you getting - when I ordered I went for the Graphite Grey - they had no red interior then has that changed?)


----------



## Danturbo (Oct 10, 2004)

I wud love 2 drive a ferrari :lol:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

hiTTchy said:


> bape said:
> 
> 
> > there is a pub in Reynoldstone called The King Arthur, it does really good food and has a really nice olde worlde style bar and roaring fire (with a sheep dog asleep in front of it :lol
> ...


I went down to the King Arthur on Sunday...... what a 'TT' nightmare. Gravel car park was packed with people parking anyway they liked.... only place left to park was on the grass verge outside :evil: or up a dirt track (which the TT would bottom out on.)

I ended up driving along the top road and parking on a large patch of grass (about 100 yards from the pub.) Not very practical.

Just make sure you avoid it at 'peak' times :wink:


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Woooohooo great im up for a south wales meet - dont think we will ever get a west wales meet somehow! We going to be using the dinky PMR radio thingies? Very impressive on the TTour with MikeyB and Omen666 today 

Steve


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and the whole point of me writing the message was to say , either date is fine by me!

Steve


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...is this still on? DIRY where are you?! :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I can still do 10th April, but unfortunately my Exige (Dean, it's going to be Graphite Grey with the black and grey Alcantara interior) isn't due to be delivered until end of the April.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I am (sort of) here - but everything at home is a tad manic at the mo 

I've got an appointment booked in 'she who must be consulted's diary, squeezing me in between Uni assignments... :?

Looks like it's probably not going to be March 27th, but that *could* all change if she manages to get rid of the writer's block.... :roll:

April 10th still looking good 

As soon as I get to speak to her for more than 5 mins, I'll let you know


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I can still do 10th April, but unfortunately my Exige (Dean, it's going to be Graphite Grey with the black and grey Alcantara interior) isn't due to be delivered until end of the April.


...bugger and bugger is all I'll say! (Oh, good choice that man! - stunning and will be the nicest car on the forum for sure!)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> I am (sort of) here - but everything at home is a tad manic at the mo
> 
> I've got an appointment booked in 'she who must be consulted's diary, squeezing me in between Uni assignments... :?
> 
> ...


...hope it all works out for you mate - 10th fine for me anyways


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

When you say Red Calipers in your profile info V6 TT, do you mean they are standard Calipers painted red or Brembo/Porkers ? Any chance of a closeup pic? front and rear?

Just bought my Cobra MT725 PMR walkie talkie things for the April meet, if the TTour is anything to go by, they will be invaluable! If anyone is considering getting a pair (or one ?) The Cobras are really really good, I had some old cheapies from Currys a year ago, I cant even express how much better these are, the range is incredible!

http://www.fonejunkie.com/advanced_...Csid=67dfd1c01749cdf697aad2fe546cae9e&x=0&y=0

fonejunkie have a pack with two units, desktop dual charger, nimh batteries etc for Â£50 including P&P which is about the cheapest I could find after LOTS of searching!

Features I was looking for which I thought might be handy, VOX function without headset (you dont have to press a button to talk any more!) and a roger beep - very CBish 

Hmm this message is starting to sound like an advert now so im gonna shuttup!

Steve


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm back. Is it all still on for 10th April???


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

glad you are! 

and yes, looking good so far


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Any details for April 10th yet?

Could it possibly be lunch time meet as have something happening in the morning?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ttisitme said:


> When you say Red Calipers in your profile info V6 TT, do you mean they are standard Calipers painted red or Brembo/Porkers ? Any chance of a closeup pic? front and rear?


...um, if they were Porkers I would have said it for sure! :wink: They were painted by Audi off the car when it arrived from new with Red Smooth Hammerite - Me friend Kam has supplied me with some silver Audi rings to get on and they should look well smart then...as far as pics go they are, um, red! :wink: ......sorry OT!!!


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Can anyone attend?

Haven't been to a meet yet. Not sure what I've got planned for that weekend.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

bigrich said:


> Can anyone attend?
> 
> Haven't been to a meet yet. Not sure what I've got planned for that weekend.


The more the merrier 

*All* TT owners (and prospective TT owners) are very welcome to come along - we might even have a couple of EX-TT owners turn up


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Count me in, i'll be there.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice one!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Seeing as it's on my doorstep & I'll be driving my new TTR by then, can I play too?

Been AGES since I went out on a run & would be nice to make the first weekend of re-ownership a get together weekend!


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

bigrich said:


> Can anyone attend?
> 
> Haven't been to a meet yet. Not sure what I've got planned for that weekend.


Working on it! would you believe we have had a christening sprung on us, and 'er indoors is a god parent, oh and of course, the date, 10th April grrrrrr .... Iâ€™ve told her im going for the drive will see if I can get a firm resolution to the problem this week! If any other Pembrokeshire boys (and girls?) are up for this, get in touch, its going to be a boring drive up the M4 for me otherwise :? 
Steve


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Martin - you will be VERY welcome!

Steve - fingers crossed fella


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I am running a 10km race in the morning so will meet you all at the pub for lunch? I will be in desperate need of drink and food then!!


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

ttisitme said:


> If any other Pembrokeshire boys (and girls?) are up for this, get in touch, its going to be a boring drive up the M4 for me otherwise :?
> Steve


Steve,

I'll probably be going up either from Cross Hands A48 junction ot the M4 J48.... if that at least helps break up some of the journey.

Lee


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DIRY,

You might want to start a new thread with the date and time etc in it? Then people can see that there is a meet without having to go into this old thread.

Otherwise, it's not obvious, i only stumbled across it by chance after going in again to check somebodys signature out.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

hiTTchy said:


> ttisitme said:
> 
> 
> > If any other Pembrokeshire boys (and girls?) are up for this, get in touch, its going to be a boring drive up the M4 for me otherwise :?
> ...


Excellent news  If I can persuade the other arf to let me out of the godly thing, ill be there! Ill let you know, I can either keep circling the cross hands or pont abraham round abouts until I see you, feeling dizzy already......should give the police hanging around the BP petrol station something to wonder about lol

Steve


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Please note that we tried to split this thread (as per KMP's suggestion) to make it more obvious that there is indeed a South Wales meet going on 

But now we just have 2 threads instead  (Sorry!!!!!!!)

I'll add the last few names on to the other thread (http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=40958) - can we reply on that one please 

Thank you!

(and sorry for any confusion!  )


----------

